# Xbox 360 controller keeps connecting/disconnecting



## SouthOfHere (Jan 17, 2016)

My xbox controller keeps connecting/disconnecting, I hear the audio notification from Windows 10 that it's connected then disconnected constantly. I'm trying to play rocket league but my controller keeps going on/off. I've tried different ports front and rear on my PC and disabling USB power saving and selective suspend settings. The controller itself is fine, I swapped with my brother, mine stays connected on his, his on mine has the same problem. Any ideas?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2016)

Is it wired or wireless?


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 17, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is it wired or wireless?



Wired.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2016)

Update chipset drivers?  They usually include the USB host drivers.


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 18, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Update chipset drivers?  They usually include the USB host drivers.



I actually think that cracked it, just played a round of rocket league and it didn't disconnect. I think I may have been using an 8.1 driver since there was no 10 release for a while. Fingers crossed as it disconnects every round but update, reboot and round of RL seems to be ok.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2016)

i hope cord isnt screwed up


----------



## Kanan (Jan 18, 2016)

Sometimes it's because of weak batteries too, had the problem and fixed it with charged batteries (I use rechargables with it).


----------



## qubit (Jan 18, 2016)

Great it's fixed. For reference, Microsoft have drivers specifically for it on their website.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2016)

SouthOfHere said:


> I actually think that cracked it, just played a round of rocket league and it didn't disconnect. I think I may have been using an 8.1 driver since there was no 10 release for a while. Fingers crossed as it disconnects every round but update, reboot and round of RL seems to be ok.



Umm, i just plugged mine in and it auto installs the required drivers.

Good that you got it sorted out.


----------



## qubit (Jan 18, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Umm, i just plugged mine in and it auto installs the required drivers.


It's funny, when I got my controller in April, the driver was just available on Microsoft Update and the controller worked without a hitch. However, I reinstalled W7 in June after the original got hosed due to that SATA problem I created a thread about some time ago. I then plugged the controller in after W10 was released and now that driver is no longer available from MU. Odd coincidence, isn't it?

The driver I'd downloaded off Microsoft's website did install and work properly at least.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2016)

qubit said:


> It's funny, when I got my controller in April, the driver was just available on Microsoft Update and the controller worked without a hitch. However, I reinstalled W7 in June after the original got hosed due to that SATA problem I created a thread about some time ago. I then plugged the controller in after W10 was released and now that driver is no longer available from MU. Odd coincidence, isn't it?
> 
> The driver I'd downloaded off Microsoft's website did install and work properly at least.



Well after i posted what i did i was thinking that i upgraded from win 7 were as the OP upgraded from Win 8.1.

I have had my controller for years now, never had a issue tbh.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Umm, i just plugged mine in and it auto installs the required drivers.


For the controller itself, not USB.  Most likely the driver Windows grabbed for the USB host didn't properly handle power saving modes so it kept disconnecting the device to conserve power.  That's why installing the chipset drivers (includes USB) fixed the problem.



qubit said:


> I then plugged the controller in after W10 was released and now that driver is no longer available from MU. Odd coincidence, isn't it?


The driver ships with Windows 10.  If you plug an Xbox controller into a PC, it automatically detects and uses the appropriate driver.  There is nothing to install.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 18, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you plug an Xbox controller into a PC, it automatically detects and uses the appropriate driver. There is nothing to install.



there actually is a piece of software other than the built in HID drivers, but it isnt needed. From my experiences, Some people dont get the "plug it in and everything works out of the gate" result..(its happened to me once or twice), and they assume they need a driver. I dont know if its the fact that there are different brand Controllers, or what, but I can attest to the fact that it Does indeed happen. The software i referenced in the start of my reply, is some useless thing that does god knows what, but i have installed it myself. But im guessing its gotta be the different brand devices that yeilds different results from different users. for me it worked as you say on win 10, but on 7 it has done what i mentioned above, and worked on different PC's...i have no reason for why though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2016)

Windows 10 has the driver (probably Windows 8/8.1 too), Windows 7 gets it through Windows Update.

I'm talking only about Microsoft branded Xbox controllers.  Third party, I have no idea.


----------



## qubit (Jan 18, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The driver ships with Windows 10.  If you plug an Xbox controller into a PC, it automatically detects and uses the appropriate driver.  There is nothing to install.


I think you may have misunderstood, or perhaps me misunderstood you.

I'm saying that on W7 it no longer finds the driver on Microsoft Update, since W10 came out. which is a rather odd coincidence. I had to then install the driver I'd manually downloaded from Microsoft's site to fix this.

I'm not surprised that W10 supports it natively.

On a side note, that controller is very well designed and made. I've got an official Microsoft one in special edition colours. Check it out:

www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00M35TNNU


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 19, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> i hope cord isnt screwed up



That was exactly the problem. When plugged into my brothers PC it was fine but he sits perfectly still when gaming, I tend to move around a bit and noticed it when I plugged back into my own PC. Every time I moved the cord I noticed it disconnects. I'm going to order a new controller this time probably wireless as the cord on this one is a bit disheveled and I tend to run over the cord with the chair a bit (I use wireless headsets for this reason).

PS: Does anyone know if an Xbox One controller would work with games on PC? I would just get a 360 controller but my brother has an Xbox One and said it'd make sense as a spare controller.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2016)

Microsoft Xbox One Controller + Wireless Adapter for Windows 10.  Might want to consider getting the Play & Charge kit too.  If you have a lot of microUSB cables laying around, you might be able to make due without it.


On the 360 side of things, you'd need the wireless controller for Windows (controller + USB receiver) and the Play & Charge kit (includes rechargeable battery pack and proprietary USB cable).


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for that. I managed to find it on the Amazon UK site plus I have an unwanted Amazon voucher given to me. I may get the play and charge kit but for the time being I have a ton of rechargeable AA and AAA batteries lying around but changing batteries mid-game might become a nuisance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2016)

I have play and charge for 360 and I highly recommend it.  If I'm playing a controller game for days straight, it usually lasts about 3 days unplugged and takes 4-6 hours to charge.  I never stop playing--plug in when the it shows low battery, unplug when light is green.


----------

